# Maidenhead area



## petergc (28 Jun 2014)

Is there any small groups in the maidenhead area that go out for the occasional ride?


----------



## lilolee (30 Jun 2014)

There is Thames Velo http://www.thamesvelo.org.uk/ , Maidenhead CC http://maidenheadcc.org.uk/ and then me. PM me if you want a chat.


----------



## GrumpyCyclistUK (24 Jul 2014)

Wow, 50+ Miles???? I'm in Burnham but only starting out, do you have any ideas of smaller rides? Trying to get my fitness back... Thanks


----------



## petergc (24 Jul 2014)

You could have a look at their web page and contact the guys in charge. You wouldn't have to come the whole distance!


----------



## Jhey (3 Aug 2014)

Hello mate I'm from Slough and was just wondering was there anyone on hybrids or anything on the club runs? Was looking to join a club but currently only have a hybrid, found one in Windsor but they never got back to me.

Really enjoying cycling at the moment since getting a new bike, the 40+ mile cycles are boring on my own lol.


----------



## jasonmccullum (4 Aug 2014)

there is a club near camberley call wyndymilla. give them a try. they are a free club, really nice and have people of all levels including beginners

www.wyndymilla.co.uk


----------



## Colin_P (9 Sep 2014)

I'm in Maidenhead and mainly use a Hybrid bike. I also don't go far and don't go fast.



Jhey said:


> Hello mate I'm from Slough and was just wondering was there anyone on hybrids or anything on the club runs? Was looking to join a club but currently only have a hybrid, found one in Windsor but they never got back to me.
> 
> Really enjoying cycling at the moment since getting a new bike, the 40+ mile cycles are boring on my own lol.


----------



## Colin_P (12 Sep 2014)

Bump, anyone here ?


----------



## Jhey (12 Sep 2014)

Colin_P said:


> Bump, anyone here ?



Hi, I haven't done any cycling with any clubs in Maidenhead, but I did a beginners ride with a club in Windsor called 700, I was the only person with a hybrid but it was fine, slower than I would normally cycle at but good for getting used to group riding, average speed was around 12/13mph, I normally cycle around 18mph when on my own.


----------



## GrumpyCyclistUK (14 Sep 2014)

I'm a hybrid rider, looking for rides too. i commute at the mo, and its 16.5 miles and i do it in an hour, so looking for rides to either push my distance or speed.


----------



## Jhey (14 Sep 2014)

GrumpyCyclistUK said:


> I'm a hybrid rider, looking for rides too. i commute at the mo, and its 16.5 miles and i do it in an hour, so looking for rides to either push my distance or speed.



I recommend a group that cycle around windsor great park every Wednesday, done about 4/5 rides with them, friendly lot, it's about a 10 mile loop and around 14/15 mph (slower or faster depending on the group) u can find the ride and sign up on sky ride, it's at 7 pm. I do it every now and then due to working night shifts.


----------



## GrumpyCyclistUK (17 Sep 2014)

Jhey said:


> I recommend a group that cycle around windsor great park every Wednesday, done about 4/5 rides with them, friendly lot, it's about a 10 mile loop and around 14/15 mph (slower or faster depending on the group) u can find the ride and sign up on sky ride, it's at 7 pm. I do it every now and then due to working night shifts.


Nice one. Thanks very much for the info Jhey


----------



## Jhey (17 Sep 2014)

GrumpyCyclistUK said:


> Nice one. Thanks very much for the info Jhey


No probs. I think the rides are starting at 6.15 now due to how dark it's getting.


----------



## Colin_P (1 Nov 2014)

Bumpety bump.

Anyone?


----------



## soterios (17 Jan 2015)

Boys, Swallowfield Velo Club (about 15 miles from Maidenhead / Reading ish area) run plenty of rides through the maidenhead area... always worth keeping a look out and meeting enroute or trekking down to Swallowfield to then end early on the way through

Good bunch, around 10 - 30 riders a week and will split off for different abilities / speed

Moral that no one is left behind. 

Facebook link - https://www.facebook.com/groups/SwallowfieldVeloClub (website coming in next couple of weeks)


----------

